# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  Trao đổi biến tần

## Sadsky

M có con biến tần 3pha như hình muốn bán hoặc trao đổi đò tương đương bác nào có gì hay a e giao lưu. Zalo:01668866585 m ở hn

----------

phuocviet346

----------

